# Tagged the Heron



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Ummmm...perfect!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

You cease to amaze me with your cool pics, saw some today on KSL.com THX for sharing.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Martha-freakin-stewart! That is great!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I very much appreciate the compliments. I got lucky and that bird flew right up in my koolaid. Here's a passing shot.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey man, your pics are truly amazing. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That is nice . Looked like a painting at first glance.


----------

